# which of the major print on demand service offers the largest print area?



## JakeThePeg (Nov 10, 2009)

This should be a relatively simple one for those of you who are well versed with the countless tshirt fulfillment services out there!

*Which fulfillment service (aka Print on Demand service) offers the largest print area on their tees? *

I've found some, such as Spreadshirt, quite limiting in the size of their prints, and I want to print quite large graphics on some of my tees!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Largest print area*

What size prints are you looking for?

Off the top of my head, I think PrintFection might be the largest with the print size of 13.5" x 16.5"


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

I think Printfection and Skreened have nearly the same size large printing area. Much bigger than from other POD's I have ordered shirts from.


----------



## JakeThePeg (Nov 10, 2009)

fightingsaints said:


> I think Printfection and Skreened have nearly the same size large printing area. Much bigger than from other POD's I have ordered shirts from.


I had no idea Printfection offered so much variety until now...I had written them off, because they're website wasn't as Web 2.0 as Cafepress and Spreadshirt. All smoke and mirrors though don't you think 

Any ideas how big the skreened allowance is, I couldn't seem to find it....

Also, I found that storenvy offers a "Jumbo" size print as well. Although they aren't strictly speaking a Print on Demand site, they seem to have their head screwed on the right way.


----------



## fightingsaints (Nov 26, 2007)

JakeThePeg said:


> I had no idea Printfection offered so much variety until now...I had written them off, because they're website wasn't as Web 2.0 as Cafepress and Spreadshirt. All smoke and mirrors though don't you think
> 
> Any ideas how big the skreened allowance is, I couldn't seem to find it....
> 
> Also, I found that storenvy offers a "Jumbo" size print as well. Although they aren't strictly speaking a Print on Demand site, they seem to have their head screwed on the right way.



I love printfection. They are my favorite POD of the 7 or 8 I have tried. 

11" x 17" for the max size at Skreened. I measured on of the shirts I got there and the print area is about 10" x 16".


----------



## JakeThePeg (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for your ideas...I haven't mentioned, but I will soon be based in Australia, so I require a stockist who can promptly and cost effective POD tees to Oz!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Also, I found that storenvy offers a "Jumbo" size print as well. Although they aren't strictly speaking a Print on Demand site, they seem to have their head screwed on the right way.


Yes, lots of screen printers offer jumbo sized printing these days, but that's definitely not going to happen on a "Print on Demand" basis 



> .I had written them off, because they're website wasn't as Web 2.0 as Cafepress and Spreadshirt. All smoke and mirrors though don't you think


You may find that there are companies that can offer similar services (similar print technology used) but without the "bells and whistles" of the larger companies.

It might just take a little more digging. But depending on what _exactly_ you need, a big company may not be for you.



> I haven't mentioned, but I will soon be based in Australia, so I require a stockist who can promptly and cost effective POD tees to Oz!


Oooooh...now you tell us 

Here are at least 3 companies in Australia that offer print on demand services: Australia - Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

